# Heat lamp keeps flashing



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

hi my heat lamp keeps flashing at night i hav set the night temp but it s like a disco for mg for chameleon any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

it is a brand new lamp an the probe is 6 inches away from the lamp and 4 inches above .


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you using a pulse proportional thermostat instead of a dimming thermostat? That makes bulbs flash!


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

im using a dimming stat


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

strange behaviour from a dimmer???


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

im watching it now the bulb will light up for a second or so then go out then 5 secs later light up again , just dont wont my chameleon to stress out. i dont care about the cost i just want it fixed.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

If you are using a spot lamp you shouldn't have it on at night anyway The Yemen needs darkness at night and I doubt the room will get too cold without it. If you really do need night heating use a ceramic heat bulb


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

good attitude to have, Im just wondering if the sensor is too close to the lamp??


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds faulty to me I've never heard if a dimming stat making bulbs flash it could be a few things. Id move the sensor lower if that doesn't work then it could be the bulb, the dome if your using one or it could be the stat. Strange


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine does this sometimes (in the day mind) it seems to do it just before it either dims(or goes off completely).

it normally flashes about 3-4 times then goes off, seems to have stopped now the bulb has burnt in mind, has only done it with this one bulb so for me at least i think the bulb was the issue.

But yeah, as its a night light should it not be a ceramic of some kind opposed to a light omitting bulb, darkness is part of the d3 cycle the only thing i can see them being exposed too is the light from the moon, although not too sure where they actually sleep lol!

a che with some sort of moonlighting system would work the same if thats what your aiming for, the moonlighting system will be a low powered option so not any heat coming off it, and the che will help with the background heat.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Stating the obvious but are you absolutely sure its a dimming stat ? I would expect a pulse stat to give rapid blinking of the light and a mat stat would give longer bursts of the lamp going on and off. Thats if the bulb actually worked with them although I suspect it wouldnt be long before it blew with either of those stats. Test it with a different bulb. Probe position shouldnt effect a dimming stat, all it would do is reduce the amount of light given off. It shouldnt switch the bulb off completely. It sounds more like you have a pulse stat rather than a dimmer.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

both of mine started doing it on Thursday last week they seem to do it first thing in the morning and in the evening just before they go out am going to check the wiring today


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

my stat is a microclimate b1 digital dimming thermostat. i have a exo night glow bulb 15watt bulb should i put this in at night.


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

awh said:


> both of mine started doing it on Thursday last week they seem to do it first thing in the morning and in the evening just before they go out am going to check the wiring today


mine cant be the wiring as i have a brand new stat and bulb and and lead for the bulb. the correct wattage of 100w Is in the bulb holder.


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't really needs to be dark for there day/night cycle if your house or room gets cold of a night use some sort if heater or a oil radiator on a thermostat and timer to stop the room getting to cold


----------



## chrisash (Dec 5, 2012)

Kuja said:


> Mine does this sometimes (in the day mind) it seems to do it just before it either dims(or goes off completely).
> 
> it normally flashes about 3-4 times then goes off, seems to have stopped now the bulb has burnt in mind, has only done it with this one bulb so for me at least i think the bulb was the issue.
> 
> ...


what name was the bulb if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

chrisash said:


> what name was the bulb if you dont mind me asking?


isn't a reptile specific one, sure its a Phillips something or another lol, it is however an energy saver(100 watt) but has been giving me spot on basking temps, and helped when my heating when kaput lmao.

Its stopped doing it now though, so i am thinking it had something to do with burning it in, it reckons its dimable and is dimming now lol

Have you tried a different bulb?


----------

